# Chicago Skyway Bridge Transformation



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You're switching all those loads at the same time?

https://www.milbankworks.com/about/...sformation-with-new-milbank-lighting-controls


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I installed some Milbank SL series switched load centers in the last few years. 

They make a nice clean looking install.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Hello Grace. I used to know a girl named Grace. Oh....The memories!


Welcome to the forum!


----------

